# working different breeds



## Frederick Slade (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello What are some tendiencies that vary from breed to breed? Mainly OB,protection, an tracking?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Fredrick,
Pleas post a bit of information about yourself in the Member Bio's forum here.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks
WDF Moderators


----------

